# What kind of python is this? Thanks.



## JenniSteffens (Jan 12, 2015)

Hello! 
I found this python in SE Queensland(Tiaro). The nearby habitat was mostly Eucalyptus forest, but I found it stuck in a bird aviary and released it back to nature. It was 60-70 cm long, bright orange, almost patternless and with a darker head.
I have been here many times before but never seen a python like this. I would be very happy if someone could tell me what species it is.  Thank you.
View attachment 312846
View attachment 312847


----------



## arevenant (Jan 12, 2015)

An absolutely stunning juvenile coastal(Morelia Spilota McDowelli)would be my first guess.
Scalation is total Morelia.

What a beauty.


----------



## ssnakeboyy (Jan 12, 2015)

Its normal hatchling coastal carpet python. 90% of the hatchling coastals I find in my area are this colour. After a few months they start to darken in colour and the pattern starts to kick in and th end up looking like normal adults.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jan 13, 2015)

The eyes are almost like a Brown Tree Snake's eyes!

J


----------

